

Pink NFL Gear Doesn't Donate Much to Cancer - OrwellianChild
http://sourcefed.com/pink-nfl-gear-doesnt-donate-much-cancer/

======
OrwellianChild
I posted this mainly to draw attention to
[http://www.charitynavigator.org](http://www.charitynavigator.org), which
makes it easy to vet the charities that you may be interested in contributing
to... Some of the most high-profile movements to raise awareness about causes
like breast cancer are linked to programs that don't pass much of the money
raised to the cause itself.

Organizations like Susan G. Komen for the Cure have been in the news lately
for an "overly well-paid" CEO, but that organization still manages to pass
through 82.1% of its contributions to the programs it supports (rather than
paying for overhead like CEO salaries). It is still one of the best
organizations you can contribute money to in terms of financial contribution
and transparency/accountability.

So, this all goes to say (Tl;dr) - take advantage of resources like Charity
Navigator when making your charitable donations. Also, when buying high-
profile pink things, consider donating to the source instead of paying outside
partners - more of your money will get where you want it to go...

------
OrwellianChild
Also relevant:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_pallotta_the_way_we_think_about...](http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_pallotta_the_way_we_think_about_charity_is_dead_wrong.html)

